# Who here is putting up fur?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope everyone here is putting up the fur you shoot! I have hunted all my life and hope you eat or save the fur of the animals you get! I belive as a hunter we all need to eat the animals we shoot or put up the fur of the animals we get. What do you think? Am I the only one? What's your .02?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I save mine but I've only shot 2 so far :/

I think most hunters will do something with them. People who shoot for depredation reasons may be less likely to care. IE: the guy who is losing calves usually doesn't care about the predator's hides.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

they should be getting close enough tp being prime now so Im going to start saving the hides probably now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't save them and I'm not gonna eat them. What about prairie dogs ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe in keeping the hides too. Who knows, maybe some day they will keep the family warm.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Chris is starting one a dem dere fancy yotie blankies.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have nothing wronge with people that dont save hides I just do it because I enjoy it and if I can get any money for them then why not. I sell a lot of mine just frozen whole so its not much harder for me to bringem home and hangem up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I don't save them and I'm not gonna eat them. What about prairie dogs ?


Iam sure they would make some nice hand warmers...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I save mine but I've only shot 2 so far :/
> 
> I think most hunters will do something with them. People who shoot for depredation reasons may be less likely to care. IE: the guy who is losing calves usually doesn't care about the predator's hides.


Iam cool with depredation, they are killing livestock and I am sure those guys have no spare time to skin and flesh them...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris Miller said:


> I believe in keeping the hides too. Who knows, maybe some day they will keep the family warm.


 I am sure all those bobcats are keeping your house warm and coszy! Not mention your wallet fat !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to see most of you are putting up the pelts... Waste not want not... With bobcats selling for $200- $300 and up! And Coyote @ $20 or more, it can add up fast. A few good bobcats and StoneGod could buy a nice new gun!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Glad to see most of you are putting up the pelts... Waste not want not... With bobcats selling for $200- $300 and up! And Coyote @ $20 or more, it can add up fast. A few good bobcats and StoneGod could buy a nice new gun!


chances are he would just import some fancy throwing rocks from overseas


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Poe!


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

azpredator - are those pelt prices for finished pelts, or raw (don't know the proper terminology) skins?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im doing it all myself this year, just built a new fleshing beam. now i can flesh a coyote in 15 minutes. i dont ussually shoot any fur bearers until they are prime.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

tonkatruck, those are pelts that are put up, or skinned / fleshed / dried. not tanned, not salted, etc.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

tonkatruckjk said:


> azpredator - are those pelt prices for finished pelts, or raw (don't know the proper terminology) skins?


tonkatruckjk, the term "raw fur" entails removing the pelt from the animal "Skinning", removing all the flesh and fat from the hide "Fleshing" and stretching the pelt on a wire or wood stretcher to dry the pelt, then the pelt is removed from the stretcher and stored, this preserves the pelt from decomposition "Temporarly" untill the pelt is presented for sale. So yes the prices are for pelts that have been properly handled and recive the highest value. NEVER use Salt on pelts you intend to sell, you will not get anything for them, zero!. You can use salt on a deer hide that will be made into buckskin. But not on anything that is intended for the tanning process.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are some of last years auction prices: NAFA June 2012 Wild Fur Sale Results: Day One Bobcat sold 100% at average of $68-$380 with the top fur bringing $1,275.00 Coyote sold @ 74-87% Average of $21.00-$51.00. Grey Fox sold @ 100% Average $26.00. NAFA February 21st. 2012 Lynx cat/ Bobcat sold @ 100% Western cats Average $426.31 and the top fur bringing $1.600.00 Northern Average $165.22 overall average of $243.61. Coyote sold @ 100%, Heavy $77.30 and top fur bringing $700.00. Simi $49.51 and Eastern $32.04. Grey Fox Eastern $36.68 top fur $54.00. Western $29.73 top fur $40.00. Prices change from year to year. This is why I asked who here is putting up fur. When I was a kid I made over $700.00 in three months trapping after giving my father $500.00 in gas money and a friend who helped me $400-$500 Not bad for a kid in grade school... it's not easy but it was fun and well worth it. So I hope all of you put up your fur, have fun and make a little chump change for all of your hard work..


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got so many raccoons around here, I'd end up spending weeks skinning them all and stretching them. I might try to get a few this year when the season starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I caught a bunch a few years ago put I pitched them all as the guy I sell my furs to said they wernt worth enough for him to bother with. I just trap them because Im not a big fan of the damage they do to my buildings. I have also had them clean out the corn in the garden a big hurry to.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I messed with 1 raccoon and swore i'd never touch another. Those are some hard to flesh, greasy little buggers!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My plan is put up a bunch of fur this season. Getting geared up and excited about starting!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

back in the mid 70's when I was working for a fur buyer, there was three of us scraping 100 raccoon each a day, another guy would do all the yotes and fox and we all picthed in to scrape the beaver. The kids scraped the rats. I think I'd be luck to do 20 raccoon today.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I plan on saving the pelts, If I ever get out calling. LOL


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I try to save something from all my successful hunts, when thats not enough I start bugging others for heads or hides to fiddle with.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Skin it, flesh it, stretch it and let those dollar bills dry. Only hobby I have that pays for itself and then some. Come on guys those raccoons aren't that bad to flesh!


----------

